
Live Alto demos from Xerox Parc pioneers [video] - robertkrahn01
https://www.facebook.com/computerhistory/videos/10155870981835816/
======
ontouchstart
Here is the YouTube version so you do not need a FB account to watch.

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=4m_GhapEBLQ](https://youtube.com/watch?v=4m_GhapEBLQ)

------
robertkrahn01
Amazing demos. My favorite: Dan Ingalls's demos live programming in
Smalltalk-76 (1:01:12).

